# Top Five Carnauba Waxes in the World?



## Z06-Goose (Dec 21, 2006)

Can you guys in your opinion list the top five carnauba waxes in the World?
Enlist them from one to five, -one being best :thumb: 
I understand there may be some others that are worth of a top-five place, feel free to give some honorable recognition


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

every answer will be different.

The best I've tried is Zymol Concours.


----------



## BretFraz (May 16, 2007)

I have no idea how someone would rank all the carnauba waxes in the world. How would you quantify this list? Wouldn't some sort of repeatable test methodology have to be employed to even start determining winners and losers?


----------



## Z06-Goose (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok. Let me rephrase the question to make it less controversial...
Can you enlist -in your opinion- the top-five _most popular _carnauba waxes in the World?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

This is pretty hard as there are so many Waxes out there, it really depends on what waxes a person has tried and has in their collection but having quite a few now and having trialled others this would be my top 5 with a reason as to why ....

1. Zymol Vintage ( just love the golden shimmer it leaves)
2. Zymol Destiny ( A top end wax that leaves a very reflective finish)
3. Zymol Concours (My go to wax)
4. Pinnacle souveran ( first expericene of what a good carnuba can do very bling)
5. Collinite ( I choose this due to its great durability and the value for money )

Honorable recognition

Swissvax BOS / Victoria Waxes / CG 50/50/Megs #16 / Zymol Glasur


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> 1. Zymol Vintage ( just love the golden shimmer it leaves)
> 2. Zymol Destiny ( A top end wax that leaves a very reflective finish)
> 3. Zymol Concours (My go to wax)
> 4. Pinnacle souveran ( first expericene of what a good carnuba can do very bling)
> ...


I would go along with that :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

For me:

1/ Swissvax Mystery: Simply the best looking wax I've used
2/ Swissvax Best Of Show: My goto wax
3/ Victoria Concours Wax: For the way it punches above its weight - simply the best wax in its price range IMHO
4/ Collinite 476: Awsome durability, great price, nice finish
5/ Zymol Glasur: Bit of a sleeper in Zymol's range, but cracking durability and shine


Again, this is all just personal preference for me and everyone's tastes will be different.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

1. Zymol Concours - goto on the 205 every time
2. Swissvax Onyx - runs the above too close for comfort in the wetness stakes, losing only for lack of that final fractional hard to define something  
3. Victoria Concours - goto for solid red paint
4. Zymol Carbon - loses out to Onyx as it doesn't smell as nice  but very good for bling factor
5. Tie between P21S, Souveran & Collinite 915 (OK so that's cheating a bit but at the £20-40 mark there's a lot of very good waxes out there)


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

1. Zymöl Vintage 
(tried only once but it definitely created some kind of mystic atmosphere when applying.... )
2. Zymöl Concours 
(my choice on black)
3. Zymöl Glasur 
(better than Concours on lighter colours. best on solid red)
4. Meguiar's #16 
(best value for money... ever!)
5. Collinite 476 
(nice price, nice beading, nice durability)


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

1.Zymol vintage (had a sample pot. loved the look it gave the bm)
2.zymol atlantique (good results and i loved the oily feel to it.)
3.swissvax BOS (gives a lovely wet look and smells amazing)
4.zymol concours (gives great results and smells nearly as nice as the BOS)
5.swissvax zuffenhausen (never let me down and was my wax of choice for years)


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Megs NXT - 2nd bottle of wax I ever bought (Meguiar's DC3 being the first bottle bought, that was poo though) The difference that this wax made to the way my L200 looked got me interested in this whole detailing game.

Megs #16 - I waited for this to arrive, opened up like Charlie opened his birthday Wonka bar - Excited. Applied too thick, and was a pig to buff off. What a bloody lovely wax though.

Natty's Blue - This was my very first purchase from Clean & Shiny, and the start of a damn good friendship with Johnny. I have been known to buy the occasional other product from C&S as well. The wax looked alright too.

Chemical Guy's 50:50 - David G's premium wax. I often cry at the messages David sends when I purchase product (with laughter most of the time) from him. Superb wax, the best wax I own. Even better than the 2nd best wax that I own (CG's XXX) 

Vintage - Epoch Jon's wax - It looked alright, but the application process on his 3 series was one of the highlights of this year for me to date. I enjoyed that one. I must admit to sitting there whilst polishing wondering what else you could buy instead of a tub of vintage. How much do you think that Richard Gere paid for Julia Roberts in "Pretty Woman"?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Zymol Concours, after years of being one of those Zymol sceptics, this wax really changed my opinion my fave wax for black.

Swissvax BoS, close to above, but IMO the Z just pips it

CG 50/50 great wax for the price

CG XXX great value

P21S look great just a shame about the durability


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

And what's your 5th Steve? I accept NXT because I love it (paste), but it ain't carnauba...


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Only from what I have used -

Zymol Vintage
Zymol Destiny
Collinite 476S
CG's XXX

My other LSP's are Sealants


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

In no particular order

Nattys Blue end result is great
P21s ease of use!
CG's 50/50 similar to nattys but wetter
Collinite 476s cant beat it for the winter months, klasse twins with collinite and all is fine.

I have zymol titanium but it cant take the place of any, nattys is a better looking finish, for what im aiming for. It doenst last as long as collinite, its not as wet as 50/50 and no way is it easier to apply than p21s


----------



## Roc (Jul 20, 2006)

Mine

Zymol Carbon, works better than BoS for me, it is the perfect wax for dark blue metallic IMO.

Megs #16, fantastic wax, and so cheap too.

P21s, my first 'mega' wax, great looks

Megs #26, doesn't get any coverage at all on here really, but it really looks great.

Collinite 476, what can I say, amazing looks, lasts for ages.


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

*product advice*

Why does no one ever mention mothers products? Are they not rated too highly? Also, what do you guys think of AG lifeshine?
Cheers
Dave


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

had a look for this Swissvax but cannot seem to find who sells it...any ideas


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

mopardave said:


> Why does no one ever mention mothers products? Are they not rated too highly? Also, what do you guys think of AG lifeshine?
> Cheers
> Dave


mothers is pretty good it might be that not many retailers ?

ag lifeshine, supaseal etc which I have got, it came with my dads car. Its absolutely hopeless. I havent tried lifeshine but all these 'never wax your car again' products are poor.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> had a look for this Swissvax but cannot seem to find who sells it...any ideas


Tim at CleanYourCar sells it.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

thanks dave, was the first place i looked:doublesho but looked under waxes lol:wall: :wall: :newbie:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

***** vintage - only used a few times and always leaves me thinking about investing in a pot

Swissvax BOS- my go to wax

***** concours 

Collinite 476 - good durability & nice finish for its price

Pinnacle souveran - very much love the look it leaves, shame about the durability though


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Only ever used p21s i`m afraid. Never been lucky enough to have a go with ***** products.
I have a tub of banana armour waiting for me when i get home though!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

My Fav top 5 waxes

CG 50/50 for the price its a superb wax nd will win hands down with any wax till you reach the £100+ per wax tub imo.

***** Glasur so easy to apply and buff off the finish is immense

Clearkote Carnuba moose wax one of the first true waxes i used thanks to JJ and his multibuying lol i still have the bottle 2 years on its ana amzing wax for the money

CG Pete 53 looks awesome bit difficult to use and doesnt last long compared to others

Natty's blue awesome looks but they last about a day if that which is a shame as if it lasted longe would be up there with some of the best

Graham


----------

